# Welcher Analyzer/Teser für Profibus ist am Besten geeignet?



## kipphase (13 Dezember 2005)

Seit einiger Zeit setzten wir in unseren Anlagen vermehrt PROFIBUS ein, und hatte schon mal Probleme mit dem Bus. Besonders ärgerlich ist dies, wenn diese Probleme erst beim Kunden auftreten. Nun habe ich hier schon von Profiview, PB-T3 und Profibus-Analyzer gelesen. Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten und kann mir Tips geben. 
Wo liegt z. B. der Unterschied zwischen Pb-T3 und Profibus-Analyzer, die baide von DELTALOGIC kommen?
Wichtig ist, das ich ein mobiles System brauche, das mit um den Globus reisen kann, ohne mein Gepäck zu sehr zu belasten.
Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Dezember 2005)

Der PBT3 ist ein Kabeltester. D.h. er überprüft die Busphysik und stellt hier z.B. falsche Signalpegel, fehlende Abschlüsse etc. fest. Weitere Infos unter http://www.deltalogic.de/test_ana/pb_tools/pb_tester_t3.htm
Der Profibus-Analyser (Mobil) analysiert die Datenpakete bei laufendem Bus und ermöglicht die Lokalisierung falscher oder fehlender Daten. Weitere Infos unter http://www.deltalogic.de/test_ana/pb_tools/pb_ana_mob.htm.
Kompakt, mobil und zum Mitreisen sind beide Geräte. Nur bestimmt die Anforderung die Auswahl. In Ihrem Falle (Busprobleme und nicht Protokollprobleme) ist wahrscheinlich der PBT3 das richtige Gerät.


----------



## kipphase (13 Dezember 2005)

*BUSFEHLER / Telegrammfehler*

Ich habe bei den Problemen vor Ort den OB86 ausgewertet und der meldete mir Teilnehmerausfall und Wiederkehr. Die Ausfallzeiten lagen zwischen 30ms und 300ms. Meine Vermutung ist, das es sich somit um Busausfall handelt, und nicht um Telegrammfehler. Es betraf nicht nur eine Station und eine Maschine, sondern bei jeder Maschine fiel irgend wann mal jeder Teilnehmer aus. Maximal waren es in 24 Stunden 2 Ausfälle insgesamt. Aufgefallen ist dies auch nur, weil Fehlermeldungen kamen, die nicht sein konnten, wie "Tür offen", da ein Perepheriezugriff nicht mehr möglich war.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2005)

In diesem Fall ist der PBT3 sicher das richtige Werkzeug. Vorher aber noch einige (vielleicht auch dumme  ) Fragen: Sind die Ausfalluhrzeiten in etwa mit irgendwelchen Vorgängen (schalten großer Lasten,..) in der näheren Umgebung identisch? Wurde die Verkabelung, die Verlegung, die Anschlüsse, die Stecker und die Abschlüsse kontrolliert?
Sie können den PBT3 auch testweise für einen Monat mieten. Der Mietpreis wird beim Kauf innerhalb dieser Zeit voll angerechnet. Und bis jetzt war jeder von dem Gerät so überzeugt, dass er auch gekauft hat. Bei Interesse wenden Sie sich an Vertrieb@deltalogic.de.


----------



## kipphase (14 Dezember 2005)

*es gibt keine dummen Fragen*

Ich habe vor Ort versucht solche Verbindungen (schalten von Lasten) zu finden, aber das war bei 2 Ereignissen in 24 Stunden nicht möglich. Ursache könnte unser 24V  Netzteil gewesen sein. Ein längsgeregeltes Netzzeil von IFM ganz ohne Eisen. Habe mal gelesen, dass diese Netzteile recht empfindlich auch auf nicht energiegeladenen Oberwellen reagieren können. Bei Störungen mit diesem Netzteil kat sich schon mal ein Kollege mit einem kleinen Trenntrafo geholfen. Wir werden in Zukunft Netzteile von Siemens einsetzen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, das der PB-T3 zum Preis von 3.248€ Soft- und Hardware beinhaltet. Vielleicht auch noch ein Wenig Hilfe wie falsche Signale interpretiert werden müssen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich ein solches Gerät beantragen, zumal wir viel Anlagen nach Russland liefern müssen, und intern DP verlegt haben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: es gibt keine dummen Fragen*



			
				kipphase schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, das der PB-T3 zum Preis von 3.248€ Soft- und Hardware beinhaltet. Vielleicht auch noch ein Wenig Hilfe wie falsche Signale interpretiert werden müssen.


Hardware, Software und Infos wie sich welcher Fehler auf die Messungen auswirkt bzw. erkannt wird.


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich ein solches Gerät beantragen, zumal wir viel Anlagen nach Russland liefern müssen, und intern DP verlegt haben.


Freut mich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Kipphase,

welche Geräte sind denn als Busteilnehmer vorhanden?

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen ähnlichen Fall. Sporadisch kam es zu sehr kurzen Ausfällen, stets verschiedener Teilnehmer. Erkannt wurde das Problem, wie auch in deinem Fall, weil Signale (Thermokontakte) eine Störung ausgelöst hatten. Busteilnehmer waren Wago-Klemmen, Sütron-Terminals, SICK-Barcodescanner und Identsysteme der Fa. "P". Nach aufwendiger Fehlersuche stellte sich heraus, das der Fehler nicht auftrat, wenn alle Identsysteme vom Bus genommen wurden. Selbst eine komplette Neuverlegung des Busses in Stahlpanzerrohr und zusätzlicher Potenzialausgleich brachten keinen Erfolg. Ausgelöst wurde Fehler durch dezentrales Schalten kleiner (4kW) Gleichspannungs-Motorschütze (mit Schutzbeschaltung!), auch ohne Last bzw. ohne Antrieb. Im worst-case (alle Schütze schalten gleichzeitig) tritt der Fehler heute noch auf. Bei einer weiteren Anlage, bei der das selbe Identsystem verwendet wurde, hatten wir ähnliche Probleme. Viele andere Anlagen gleichen Umfangs aber ohne dieses Identsystem laufen problemlos, beim selben Kunden und in der selben Umgebung.

Transienten auf Gleichstromleitungen, wie wir sie beim Schalten der Schütze hatten, sind übrigens sehr störend für den Profibus.

Handbuch PROFIBUS-Netze 6GK1970-5CA20-0AA0 Ausgabe 2 05/2000


> Die Einteilung der Leitungen nach Spannungsklassen beruht auf der Annahme,
> daß die mitgeführten Störspannungen um so geringer sind, je niedriger die geführte
> Nutzspannung ist. Beachten Sie jedoch, daß z.B. die Gleich- oder 50 Hz-
> Versorgungsspannungen von Energieleitungen keine Störgefahr für PROFIBUS-
> ...




@Rainer Hönle
Ich hatte damals auch einen Bustester des Kunden zur Verfügung. Glaube, es war ein Gerät vom Murr-Elektronik (gibt's das?). Geholfen hat das Ding leider nicht. Gibt es ein Testgerät, welches oben genannten Fehler lokalisieren kann? Offensichtlich haben ja die Identgeräte, veranlasst durch "geringfügige" Störungen aus der Umgebung, den Bus lahmgelegt. Ein oder zwei beliebige Teilnehmer, die gerade aktiv waren, wurden dadurch an der Kommunikation gehindert. Kann ein Testgerät das "Sensibelchen" erkennen, oder "nur" den jeweils ausgefallenen Teilnehmer?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kipphase (14 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Onkel,
du könntest da ins Schwarze getroffen haben, danke. Tatsächlich schaltet bei uns im Schaltschrank unregelmäßig ein Gleichstromschütz einen 7,5 KW Hydraulikmotor an u. aus. Am Bus hängen eine 315-2DP, ein OP170B, und 4 Phoenix Inline-Terminals. Im Schaltschrank liegt das Buskabel mit den Ansteuerungen für das Gleichstromschütz zusammen. Wir werden in Zukunft auf eine getrennte Verlegung achten.
Wir haben auch umgestellt von Phoenix auf Siemens, weil mir die Klemmen von Phoenix mechanich schon nicht den stabilsten Eindruck machen.  
In unseren neueren Anlagen hat der Hydraulikmotor 15KW und wir über einen Sanftstarter von Siemens geschaltet, vielleicht verringert das ja die Probleme. 

@Rainer Hönle
habe einen Tester beantragt, ob er genehmigt wird weis ich noch nicht. Ich denke aber, da wir immer mehr DP-Bus einsetzen kann ein Tester nicht schaden, wenn ich damit Fehler schon bei uns im Werk in unser Installation lokalisieren kann.

Gruß
Kipphase


----------



## centipede (15 Dezember 2005)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte damals auch einen Bustester des Kunden zur Verfügung. Glaube, es war ein Gerät vom Murr-Elektronik (gibt's das?). Geholfen hat das Ding leider nicht. Gibt es ein Testgerät, welches oben genannten Fehler lokalisieren kann? Offensichtlich haben ja die Identgeräte, veranlasst durch "geringfügige" Störungen aus der Umgebung, den Bus lahmgelegt. Ein oder zwei beliebige Teilnehmer, die gerade aktiv waren, wurden dadurch an der Kommunikation gehindert. Kann ein Testgerät das "Sensibelchen" erkennen, oder "nur" den jeweils ausgefallenen Teilnehmer?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Solche Störungen bekommt man am besten mit einem Oszilloskop in den Griff.
Einfach an einem Busstecker die Pins für A,B,interne Masse und RTS herausführen.
Diesen Stecker am Master oder einen zugänglichen Slave anstecken.
B gegen interne Masse messen
Trigger auf einen Level stellen, so dass keine "normalen Bussignale" getriggert werden, und auf einmaliges Triggern stellen.
Da diese Peaks von den schalteten Schützen oft eine ziemlich hohe Spannung haben, können sie so ohne Probleme "eingefangen" werden.

Mir ist klar dass hier etwas Übung und Kenntnisse nötig sind, aber glaub mir solche Störungen wirst du nicht anders finden (ich kenn alle "Messgeräte", hier ist das PBT3 das einzig brauchbare).


Gruß Centi


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

*Busstörungen*

Hallo Busgeschädigte.

Wenn ich eure Beiträge lese stelle ich einen hohen Anteil an EMV Störungseinflüsse fest. Grundsätzlich haben Sie mehrer Chancen die Busstabilität zu erhöhen.  ich kann Ihnen nur ein Mix aus verschiedenen Werkzeugen empfehlen.
  Für Messungen an der stehenden Maschine:
 eine Längenmessung des gesamten Profibusstrangs, Impedanzwert und Busabschluss.
Werkzeuge: Besser Nettest II oder BT 200 
 Messungen an laufender Anlage für einen kompletten Maschinenzyklus
oder 1 Stunde
 Sendepegel aller Busteilnehmer als Balkendiagramm minimale Pegelhöhe mit PBT 3 Tester min.
(4,4*220/R+220) V (R=Schleifenwiderstand bei gemessener Leitungslänge 11 Ohm für 100m) am
Segment Anfang und am Segmentende gemessen, keine Signalverformung. mit einer statischen, und
einer zeitlicher Bewertung über alle Teilnehmer. Pegelsprünge kleiner gleich 0,2 VDC
 Keine Glitsches, keine schlechten Flanken, keine schlechten Pegel.
Werkzeuge: PBT II mit Abschlußbericht.
 Eine Prüfung der Verdrahtungsreihenfolge mit Doku 
 Messung von Fehltelegrammen mit dem PB Mobil oder NetTEST II oder PBT 3 oder besser dem Scope, 
Buszykluszeit durchschnitt/ min / max. Anzahl der Fehltelegramme / Stunde = 0,
Laufzeitoptimierung
Werkzeug: Besser PB Scope oder PB Mobile oder NetTEST II mit Online-Modul mit
 Messungen von Leckströmen zwischen den Teilnehmern
Der Leckstrom sollte zwischen den Teilnehmer nicht mehr 1 – 10 mA und über den Teilnehmer im
Kunststoffgehäuse nicht mehr 1 – 20 mA betragen. Zielwerte sind ca. 1-3 mA.
Werkzeug: Leckstromzange 

Als letztes kann ich Ihnen noch einen Leergang  über die Wirkungsmechannismen der EMV auf den Profibus anbieten.
Ich bin überzeugt. daß Sie alle dann in der Lage sind Ihren Bus in Ordung zu bringen.


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2005)

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit den PROFview XL und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
http://www.indu-sol.com/
http://www.indu-sol.com/


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit den PROFview XL und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Hallo, 

der PROFview XL entspricht dem oben erwähnten 
PROFIBUS-Tester 3 (PB-T3). Der Tester wird unter
verschiedenen Namen angeboten und ist nach 
unseren Erfahrungen die beste Lösung im Markt.

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## RolfB (16 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,





> ....und ist nach unseren Erfahrungen die beste Lösung im Markt.



Dazu mal die Frage:
Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit dem 'NETTEST II ' von 
Comsoft ?  In der aktuellen Version bietet der auch Master- und
Onlinefunktionen und kann, jedenfalls lt. PPT-Präsentation auf der
Seite von Comsoft, so ziemlich all das, was der PBT3 auch kann.
Mit 2250,00€ (netto) für das komplette SET,ist auch der Preis nicht übel.

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## Hansruedi (22 Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Wir verwenden den *ProfiTrace* und sind sehr zu frieden. Mehr zum Profitrace ist  hier -> products zu finden.

Die Software und der USB/Profibus-Adapter sind für knapp 1000€ zu haben.

Gruss Hansruedi


----------



## sps-concept (22 Dezember 2005)

*Leergang*

Hallo!



> Als letztes kann ich Ihnen noch einen Leergang über die Wirkungsmechannismen der EMV auf den Profibus anbieten.
> Ich bin überzeugt. daß Sie alle dann in der Lage sind Ihren Bus in Ordung zu bringen.



Ich dachte das entscheidet sich erst hinterher obs ein Leergang war *g*

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

*Analyzer auf Profibusnetzwerken !*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Profibusanayzer  Profitrace von http://www.profibuscenter.com/
ist echt ein ganz tolles Stück da es auf DP und PA seite arbeitet und dies
ist wichtig wenn ein DP/ PA Link im Einsatz ist. Was Diese Softwar ebenfalls bietet ist, dass man auf eine bestimmte Adresse einen Ausgang triggern kann welcher ein Oszi ansteuert und so genau dieses darstellt.
Ebenfalls gut ist die Triggeraufzeichnungsfunktion um Netzwerke längefristig zu überwachen.Es Kann vortlaufende Dateien abspeichen oder einen bestimmten Puffer sichern.

Für das Geld gibt es im Augeblick nichts vergleichbar gutes !!!

Gruss

JOSEFO


----------



## Sensor_People (3 November 2008)

*ProfiTrace II und ne Strommeßzange...*

Hallo,
Ich denke alle Analyzer haben ihre Berechtigung,

für den am leichtest anwendbaren halte ich den ProfiCore Ultra.
Er ist ein echter Analyzer mit Scopefunktion, welche es ermöglicht, die Busqualität sehr gut zu bewerten. Eine Bargraphfunktion unterstützt hier sehr gut. Ebenso gibt es einen Topologiescan, einen Berichtgenerator usw...

Den ProfiCaptain (ProfibusMaster) finde ich ebenfalls sehr gelungen. Somit hat man die Möglichkeit den ProfiCore Ultra im Labor, sowie vor Ort einzusetzen. 

Benötigt wird dann lediglich ein Laptop. Die Software kann auf jedem Laptop oder PC installiert werden, es gibt keine Lizenzprobleme, da hier der ProfiCore als "Dongle" dient. Somit kann das ProfiCore mit allen Lizenzen quasi uneingeschränkt verwendet werden.

Ich werde in Zukunft außschließlich dieses Toolpaket verwenden.

ein Kompliment an Procentec, die Niederländischen PPCC



Zum anderen ist er auch preislich eine echte alternative, da er im Gegenzug zu den Softing Tools um einiges günstiger ist (Außer Softing hat hier nun auch die Hosen runtergelassen  )


----------



## Sensor_People (2 Dezember 2008)

Hallo der ProfiCore Ultra von Procentec, ist ein all_in_one (oder altdeusch alle mach glücklich-Lösung) 
Es beinhaltet:
einen Profibusmaster, welcher ideal für den Test von Geräten ist.
Einen Tracer, welcher die Daten (getriggert oder ungetriggert) aufzeichnen kann.
diese Tracefunktionalitöät bietet imens viele Triggermöglichkeiten.
Eine Scopefuntion, mit der sich die Bussignale A,B, oder Diff anzeigen und bewerten lassen.
Eine Bargrapahfunktion, welche ideal für die Bewertung der Verkabelung ist.
Einen Topologiescan, welcher die Anordnung des Feldbusses aufzeigt.
Eine Reportfunktion, die es ermöglicht, dem Kunden das Testergebnis Bunt auf Weis ;-) zu überlassen.

ich habe jetzt bestimmt recht vieles vergessen zu erwähnen, aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das ProfiCore Ultra das derzeit beste Analysetool für Profibus am Markt ist.

einfach mal ein Gerät zum Testen anfordern.
oder bei http://www.procentec.com reinschauen.


----------

